

Ask HN: Porn withdrawal? - hidingme

Is there such thing as porn withdrawals? I&#x27;ve been a porn addict for 7 years and recently I stopped cold turkey been about 2 weeks now and going through depression, anxiety, panic attacks and tiredness. I never experienced this while I was masturbating. Please help with advice thanks.
======
flavmartins
Find a support group:
[http://addictionrecovery.lds.org/?lang=eng](http://addictionrecovery.lds.org/?lang=eng)

I've counseled many people through this and have found that getting support is
a huge step in making progress in overcoming your addition.

~~~
hidingme
You've helped people with porn addiction? Can you explain more please.. thanks

